

Graffiti Artists Use Moral Rights to Prevent Building Demolition - hdevalence
http://ipkitten.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/graffiti-artists-use-moral-rigths-to.html

======
afarrell
As a general principle, this seems like bad policy.

1) It means that a building owner has an overwhelming incentive to never allow
graffiti on their building. 2) It means that graffiti artists have the power
to retard residential growth in a city, worsening NYC's problem with
affordable housing.

But judges don't make policy, so we'll see how this plays out.

